# Suzuki or Yamaha



## ceanes (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm looking at Carolina Skiffs and can go either way. I know Yamaha's are reliable but not sure about a Suzuki. Anybody own one, how has the experience been? Any knowledge is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## skiff23 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a 150 Suzuki and love it. Everybody who rides with me can't beleive how quiet it is or the fuel milage it gets. This is my second Suzuki and probably will have another. By the way , it is on a Carolina Skiff 2380 DLV.


----------



## ceanes (Nov 29, 2011)

skiff23 said:


> I have a 150 Suzuki and love it. Everybody who rides with me can't beleive how quiet it is or the fuel milage it gets. This is my second Suzuki and probably will have another. By the way , it is on a Carolina Skiff 2380 DLV.



Thanks for the input Skiff23. I'm looking at putting the 115 on a 198DLV.


----------



## ceanes (Nov 29, 2011)

How many MPG do you get out of the 150?


----------



## TarponStalker (Dec 9, 2011)

I am a guide on the Gulf coast of FL. I fish out of a 24 ft. Carolina Skiff. When I bought the boat it had a 115 hp Suzuki with 30 hours only. This was one of the best motors I have ever owned. Very quiet and dependable. I sold it this year with over 2000 hours on it. I replaced it with a 115 Yamaha. The only reasons for switching are Susuki parts are expensive and it is getting increasingly more difficult to find anyone in my area to work on Suzukis. One marine dealership didn't feel Suzuki honored the warranty so they dropped the line.
I fish almost every day and now have almost 400 hours on the Yamaha. So far it has been great. I had a small issue with motor shutting off at idle when put i gear but got fixed under warranty. I fish up to 4 people and get good performance with the boat/motor combo.
Hope this helps.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a Yamaha 84 model on my boat and hunted in the ocean with it, no probs, I love it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've had 3 Suzukis and 1 Yamaha so far...currently running a Nissan.  Can't complain about any of them!


----------



## Outfitter (May 12, 2012)

I have a Suzuki DF90 and love it. Quiet, sips gas and geared to swing a larger prop.

Check out the Grass Shack in Buford for a new Carolina Skiff and Suzuki package at a great price.

Family owned and good people you can trust.


----------

